# Alfie in the snow!



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

So we have about 6 inches of snow here in Oxfordshire, and it's still falling heavily. Very festive! Alfie absolutely ADORES it, he is so excited and has been bounding around the garden, despite the fact it's up to his ribs in places. Here he is having some fun in the snow.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful pics,looks like our garden we have that much as well


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

His coat is coming in nicely!!! Snow will help hahaha

Ours isn't quitethat deep yet just top of leg height


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww hes gorgeous fab pics, our snow is only about 2 or 3 inches at the moment


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Those are gorgeous pictures! I just love your Alfie, oh, how I would squeeze him!!!!!!
Him and Dexter would have a ball together in the snow! He's the only one of mine that enjoys it.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Gorgeous chi and beautiful snow pics!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

What a little snow bunny, he's gorgeous! I especially love that first pic.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Adorable! Love his coat, he is really cute! Really seems to like the snow too!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i want him!! he is a cutie x


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

wow you have had alot of snow! cute pics xx


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

aawww Alfie! he sure looks like he is enjoying himself!
what a beauty he is...hope his half sister will take after him! ;-) xxx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Such cute pictures....he looks like a little fox


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

That's a lot of snow!! He is handsome


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Alfie looks like he is having tons of fun! He is so beautiful! I love his fur!


----------

